# Έκθεση Ούγκο Πρατ στην Πινακοθήκη του Παρισιού (17 Μαρτίου - 21 Αυγούστου 2011)



## Earion (May 30, 2011)

*Ο άγνωστος Ούγκο Πρατ *
του Δηµήτρη Πολιτάκη​

Σχεδόν δεκαέξι χρόνια μετά τον θάνατο του δημιουργού του θρυλικού ήρωα κόμικς Κόρτο Μαλτέζε, µια μεγάλη έκθεση στην Πινακοθήκη του Παρισιού εστιάζει στις εξαιρετικές --και άγνωστες στο ευρύ κοινό-- ακουαρέλες του.

«Το φανταστικό ταξίδι του Ούγκο Πρατ»… Αυτός είναι ο τίτλος της αναδρομικής έκθεσης του ανθρώπου για τον οποίο ο Ουμπέρτο Έκο είχε γράψει παλαιότερα: «Όταν θέλω να χαλαρώσω, διαβάζω δοκίμια του Ένγκελς, όταν όμως θέλω να εμπλακώ ολοκληρωτικά σε µια αφήγηση, διαβάζω τα κόμικς του Ούγκο Πρατ».

Στη ρετροσπεκτίβα, η οποία θα διαρκέσει μέχρι τις 21 Αυγούστου, παρουσιάζονται πάνω από 150 ακουαρέλες άγνωστες στο ευρύ κοινό, καθώς και τα 164 κάδρα της θρυλικής «Μπαλάντας της αλμυρής θάλασσας» (1967), το έργο που σύστησε στους αναγνώστες των κόμικς τη μορφή του γοητευτικού τυχοδιώκτη Κόρτο Μαλτέζε. Και η ίδια η ζωή όμως του Πρατ θυμίζει εξωτική περιπέτεια λογοτεχνικών προδιαγραφών, βασισμένη στα κείμενα των αγαπημένων του συγγραφέων (Ρόμπερτ Λούις Στίβενσον, Τζόζεφ Κόνραντ, Χέρμαν Μέλβιλ, Τζακ Λόντον, Έρνεστ Χέμινγουεϊ, Αντουάν ντε Σεντ-Εξιπερί) αλλά και στα ταξίδια του στις τέσσερις γωνιές του πλανήτη.







Το κοσμοπολίτικο DNA έμοιαζε να είναι έντονα εγγεγραμμένο στη φύση του, από τη στιγμή που αυτός ο απόγονος Βρετανών και Ισπανοεβραίων εμιγκρέδων είδε το φως της ημέρας στο Ρίμινι το 1927. Τα παιδικά του χρόνια τα πέρασε στη Βενετία, ώσπου στα 14 ο πατέρας του τον έστειλε να καταταγεί στην ιταλική αποικιοκρατική αστυνομία της Αβησσυνίας. Μετά τον θάνατο του πατέρα του, το 1943, επιστρέφει στην Ιταλία και ξεκινά τις αναζητήσεις του στον αφηγηματικό κόσμο των κόμικς και έξι χρόνια μετά εγκαθίσταται στο Μπουένος Άιρες, ξεκινώντας την πιο δημιουργική του περίοδο. Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του ’60 περνά δύο χρόνια στο Λονδίνο και το1962, προβληματισμένος από την οικονομική κρίση της Αργεντινής, επιστρέφει στην Ιταλία, εξακολουθεί όμως να µην έχει μόνιµη βάση, ταξιδεύοντας σε όλο τον κόσμο από το Μεξικό ώς την Καραϊβική όπου το 1967 εμπνέεται τον χαρακτήρα του Κόρτο Μαλτέζε. Έπρεπε να διαβεί την έβδομη δεκαετία της ζωής του για να επιλέξει έναν μόνιµο τόπο διαμονής. Ήταν η λίμνη της Λωζάννης, όπου έζησε από το 1983 ώς τον θάνατό του τον Αύγουστο του 1995.

Η αφοσίωσή του στην τεχνική της ακουαρέλας έγινε γνωστή μόλις τα τελευταία χρόνια, όταν παρουσιάστηκαν για πρώτη φορά αυτά τα έργα στα οποία ξεδιπλώνονται υψηλής αισθητικής ελεγειακές εικόνες µε πρωταγωνιστές τον μυθικό θίασο των κόμικς του Πρατ (μάγοι, σαμάνοι, ιθαγενείς, πόρνες, ναύτες, φαντάροι) και µια πανδαισία σκηνικών (από τα άγρια καναδικά δάση και το χρυσό φως του Νότιου Ειρηνικού ώς την απεραντοσύνη της αφρικανικής ερήμου) που αποκαλύπτουν το πάθος του Πρατ για έναν κόσμο όπου έχουν ακόμα θέση η περιπέτεια και το ταξίδι προς το άγνωστο.

ΤΑ ΝΕΑ Σάββατο 28 Μαΐου 2011






Σχετικά: εδώ και εδώ


----------



## Earion (Jul 8, 2011)

«H περιπέτειά μου με τον Κόρτο Μαλτέζε»

Έκθεση στην Πινακοθήκη του Παρισιού με σχέδια και ακουαρέλες του διάσημου δημιουργού κόμικς Ούγκο Πρατ

της Βανέσσας Θεοδωροπούλου​
Αν ο Ούγκο Πρατ ζούσε σήμερα και είχε την ευκαιρία να επισκεφθεί, μαζί με τους επισκέπτες της Πινακοθήκης του Παρισιού, τη μεγάλη έκθεση με τα ασπρόμαυρα σχέδια και τις 150 εντυπωσιακές ακουαρέλες του, τοποθετημένες σε προσεγμένες βιτρίνες, διακριτικά φωτισμένες σαν πραγματικούς πίνακες, ίσως να μην είχε την ίδια αντίδραση με είκοσι πέντε χρόνια πριν. Τότε, καλεσμένος να σχολιάσει το πρώτο του άλμπουμ με ακουαρέλες, με τίτλο _Occidente_ (Δύση), ο Πρατ δεν δίστασε να δηλώσει: «Μα πρόκειται για ένα άλμπουμ για γηραιές Αγγλίδες!».





Για τον νεαρό τυχοδιώκτη, οι ακουαρέλες παραμένουν για αρκετά χρόνια ένα πάρεργο, παράγωγα της φαντασίας του, που όμως δεν στέκουν μακριά από τις ιστορίες που τις έχουν γεννήσει. Ή από τις ιστορίες που γέννησαν τον ίδιο. Η ζωή του Ούγκο Πρατ, όπως και η καταγωγή του, συναγωνίζονται σε μυθιστορηματική λάμψη εκείνες των ηρώων του. Γεννημένος το 1927 στο Ρίμινι, θα ζήσει την παιδική του ηλικία στη Βενετία. Δέκα μόλις χρόνων ταξιδεύει στην Αντίς Αμπέμπα της Αιθιοπίας με τη μητέρα του, παθιασμένη με τον εσωτερισμό (η μητέρα του ήταν κόρη ενός Ισπανοεβραίου από το Τολέδο εγκατεστημένου στη Βενετία και μιας Τουρκοεβραίας από το Μουράνο). Στα δεκατέσσερά του θα στρατολογηθεί κοντά στον πατέρα του, ο οποίος ήταν γιος ενός Γάλλου αρχιτέκτονα αγγλικής καταγωγής, στην υπηρεσία του ιταλικού αποικιακού στρατού.

Ο νεαρός Ούγκο θα ζήσει την επιστροφή του αυτοκράτορα Χαϊλέ Σελασιέ στην Αντίς Αμπέμπα το 1941 και το θάνατο του πατέρα του σε κάποιο βρετανικό στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης, προτού επαναπατριστεί από τον Ερυθρό Σταυρό στην Ιταλία το 1943. Υπό την απειλή των SS που ελέγχουν τη Βενετία, και οι οποίοι τον υποπτεύονται για συνωμοσία (ως Νοτιοαφρικανό πράκτορα!), θα περάσει 18 μέρες στη ναυτική αστυνομία του Ράιχ, προτού διαφύγει και προσχωρήσει στο στρατό των Συμμάχων...

*Βενετία, Αντίς Αμπέμπα Μπουένος Άιρες, Παρίσι*​
Η συνέχεια θα είναι συναρπαστική: έπειτα από μια τετραετία συνεργασίας με τον σεναριογράφο Μαριο Φαουστινέλλι και δημοσιεύματα σε διάφορα περιοδικά της εποχής, μια επαγγελματική πρόταση θα οδηγήσει το 1949 τον Πρατ στο Μπουένος Άιρες, όπου θα παραμείνει για δεκατρία ολόκληρα χρόνια, μέχρι το 1962. Στο ενδιάμεσο, μια χρονιά θα τον βρούμε στη Royal Academy of Watercolor του Λονδίνου, όπου γράφεται για να μυηθεί στην τέχνη της ακουαρέλας, μιαν άλλη στη Βραζιλία. Το 1952 θα κάνει τον πρώτο του γάμο με μια νεαρή Γιουγκοσλάβα ονόματι Maria Wogerer. Τη γνώρισε σε μία από τις επιστροφές του στη Βενετία και τη χώρισε στο Μεξικό, αφού απέκτησε τα δύο πρώτα του παιδιά. Πριν επιστρέψει πια μόνιμα στη γενέτειρά του, το 1965-66, θα κάνει ένα δεύτερο γάμο, με τη Βελγίδα Anne Fognier, και θα αποκτήσει άλλα δύο παιδιά.

*Περιπέτεια​*Η περιπέτεια θα συνεχιστεί σε όλα τα επίπεδα: οι ερωμένες διαδέχονται η μία την άλλη, τα παιδιά που φέρουν τ’ όνομά του πολλαπλασιάζονται (δικά του ή και αγνώστων), το ταξίδι δεν σταματάει ποτέ: Φινλανδία, Νορβηγία, Αιθιοπία, Κένυα, Τανζανία, Παρίσι (όπου θα «εγκατασταθεί» για μια δεκαπενταετία, 1969 με 1984), Ιρλανδία, Μαρόκο, Καραϊβική, Αμερική, Καναδάς, Αφρική, Νησιά του Ειρηνικού... Κάθε προορισμός και μια ιστορία, στα χνάρια του Κόρτο ή των αγαπημένων του συγγραφέων: Ρόμπερτ Λούι Στίβενσον (_Το νησί του θησαυρού_), Ζόζεφ Κόνραντ και Τζακ Λόντον, αλλά και Λουγκόνες, Μέλβιλ, Τόμας Μουρ, Έρνεστ Χεμινγουέι ή Έρμαν Έσσε.

Οι τίτλοι των ενοτήτων της παρισινής έκθεσης μας ταξιδεύουν μαζί του. Ο κόσμος ολόκληρος είναι γεμάτος από «Ινδιάνους και Στρατιώτες», εξωτικά «Νησιά κι ωκεανούς», «Ερήμους» και μαγεμένες «Πόλεις» και βέβαια ονειρεμένες «Γυναίκες»..: γυμνές κι ερωτικές σε ένα «Ταξίδι στο Τζιμπουτί» το 1985, λάγνες όπως η Marisa Nordio και η Esther του άλμπουμ «Farewell Ladies» του 1986, διανοούμενες όπως η Λουίζ Μπρουκς. Μπαίνοντας στην ενότητα «Πόλεις» η συνάντησή μας με τον αγαπημένο ήρωα του Ούγκο Πρατ συμβαίνει στη... Ρόδο!

Ο ήρωας που έκανε γνωστό το όνομα του Πρατ στον κόσμο ολόκληρο, ήταν ο Κόρτο Μαλτέζε: ο ρομαντικός τυχοδιώκτης, καρπός του παράνομου έρωτα μιας πανέμορφης --όσο κι «έκπτωτης»-- Ανδαλουσιανής τσιγγάνας κι ενός Εγγλέζου ναυτικού από την Κορνουάλη. Αυτός είναι το άλτερ έγκο του και η σχέση του καλλιτέχνη μαζί του ήταν πολύ πιο περίπλοκη και μυστική απ’ ό,τι ο καθένας θα μπορούσε εύκολα να υποψιαστεί. «Με τον Κόρτο Μαλτέζε, αφηγείται σε κάποια συνέντευξη του ο “μαέστρο”, κοιταζόμαστε στα μάτια• από εκεί ξεκινάνε όλα. Μόλις σχεδιάσω το πρόσωπό του και του δώσω ζωή, ο Κόρτο με κοιτάει ευθεία στα μάτια και με ρωτάει: “Και τώρα; Τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις τώρα;”». Κάπως έτσι ξεκινάει η περιπέτεια. Το σχέδιο, η αφήγηση, η ζωγραφική, ο έρωτας, η ζωή ολόκληρη είναι για τον Ούγκο Πρατ μια περιπέτεια. Μια Οδύσσεια, μια αέναη επιστροφή.

Παρατηρώντας τον γοητευτικό Βενετσιάνο στην οθόνη της συνέντευξης που προβάλλεται στην έκθεση της Πινακοθήκης, μου έρχεται στο μυαλό ένα παλιότερο τηλεοπτικό ντοκιμαντέρ για τη ζωή του.

Η σκηνή που μου έχει μείνει διαδραματίζεται σε ένα παριζιάνικο καφέ, με θέα τον Σηκουάνα. Το ντεκόρ είναι ανατολίτικο: τραπεζάκι χαμηλό με μαροκάνικο σερβίτσιο τσαγιού, μεγάλα εκρού αμπαζούρ σε νεοαποικιακό στυλ, από την τζαμαρία και τη θέα, υποθέτουμε ότι πρόκειται για το εσωτερικό μιας peniche, μιας από τις πολυάριθμες παριζιάνικες μαούνες-καφεστιατόρια.

Η ποιότητα της ασπρόμαυρης εικόνας τηλεοπτικού αρχείου, το ύφος, η εμφάνιση και η ηλικία του διάσημου σήμερα Γάλλου τηλεπαρουσιαστή (Τιερί Αρντισόν), μας ταξιδεύουν τουλάχιστον δύο δεκαετίες πίσω. Οι δύο άντρες συνομιλούν καπνίζοντας μπροστά στην οθόνη: «Ούγκο Πρατ, φανταστείτε ότι αντί για δημοσιογράφος είμαι μια ωραία κοπέλα που συναντάτε τυχαία ένα βράδυ, πάνω σε ένα πλοιάριο, στον Σηκουάνα... Τι κάνετε; Της λέτε ότι είσαστε ο δημιουργός του Κόρτο Μαλτέζε;» Ενα γρήγορο βλέμμα, ελαφρώς πειραγμένο διασχίζει τον χώρο, κι η απάντηση πέφτει σαν cut: «Ποτέ!» Στην οθόνη εμφανίζεται για δευτερόλεπτα μια βινιέτα από το διάσημο κόμικ: ο μελαχρινός γόης ναυτικός από τη Μάλτα φλερτάρει μια χαμογελαστή, τσαχπίνα Σπανιόλα μ’ ένα τσιγάρο στο στόμα, γλαρωμένη κι έτοιμη να πέσει στα μπράτσα του. «Ποτέ;» Επιμένει δύσπιστα ο παρουσιαστής; «Ποτέ». «Μα πώς, αφού ο Κόρτο είναι πια διάσημος, θα έπιανε παντού!» «Θα έπιανε παντού!..» (πειραγμένο και πάλι κούνημα του κεφαλιού). «Μα όχι, ακούστε...»

*Η τρέλα στη δεκαετία του ’80 με το άλτερ έγκο του*​
Στις 18 Δεκεμβρίου 1987, ημερομηνία της παραπάνω τηλεοπτικής συνέντευξης, ο Ούγκο Πρατ είναι ακριβώς εξήντα ετών. Η γαλλική πρωτεύουσα του έχει μόλις προσφέρει τη μέγιστη καταξίωση για έναν καλλιτέχνη, μια μεγάλη αναδρομική έκθεση του έργου του στο Γκραν Παλέ.

Η δεκαετία του ’80 είναι κυριολεκτικά χρυσή για τον Ιταλό μετρ του λεγόμενου λογοτεχνικού κόμικ, τα άλμπουμ του μεταφράζονται σε δεκάδες γλώσσες, η φήμη του Κόρτο Μαλτέζε ξεπερνάει κάθε προηγούμενο ήρωα κόμικ (με εξαίρεση τον Τεν Τεν), σωσίες του ξεφυτρώνουν παντού, από το καρναβάλι της Βενετίας μέχρι τις σελίδες των περιοδικών μόδας που σπεύδουν να εξαργυρώσουν σε είδος τη νέα «κορτομανία».

*Πώς εξηγεί αυτή την «τρέλα» με τον ήρωά του ο Ούγκο Πρατ;*​
Αν τα μυθιστορηματικά γενέθλια του Κόρτο Μαλτέζε είναι στις 10 Ιουλίου 1887, ο λακωνικός καπετάνιος με τον κρίκο στο αριστερό αυτί πρωτοεμφανίζεται στους πάγκους των βιβλιοπωλείων την προηγουμένη χρονιά της γαλλικής νεανικής εξέγερσης του Μάη, τον Ιούνη 1967.

Η «Μπαλάντα της αλμυρής θάλασσας» είναι μια συναρπαστική ιστορία με πειρατείες, μυστικές οργανώσεις και παράνομο εμπόριο και φόντο κάποιο άγνωστο νησί του Ειρηνικού στις αρχές του Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. Η επιτυχία του ήρωα οφείλεται για τον Πρατ στο ελευθεριάζον πνεύμα της εποχής, στην περιρρέουσα ατμόσφαιρα αμφισβήτησης της κατεστημένης κουλτούρας.

Ο άπατρις ταξιδιώτης με την ευγενική καρδιά, νωχελικός και περίεργος, ενίοτε φλεγματικός αλλά πάντα εξαιρετικά ευγενής και κομψός, είναι όχι μόνο κύριος της τύχης του (μια μέρα, λέει ο μύθος, ο Κόρτο συνειδητοποίησε ότι δεν είχε “γραμμή της ζωής” στην παλάμη του κι αποφάσισε να τη χαράξει μόνος του μ’ ένα ξυράφι...) αλλά και σύντροφος και φίλος των κατατρεγμένων, των άπιστων και των παράνομων της κοινωνίας, υπεράνω ταξικών ή φυλετικών διακρίσεων.

Τυχοδιώκτης με την κυριολεκτική έννοια της λέξης, ο Κόρτο Μαλτέζε ενσάρκωσε και συνεχίζει να ενσαρκώνει το όνειρο για μια ζωή ελεύθερη και συναρπαστική, μακριά από κανόνες, δεσμεύσεις και περιορισμούς.

Πινακοθήκη του Παρισιού, έως 21/8/2011
Place de la Madeleine 28, 75008 Paris.
www. pinacotheque. com

Από την _Καθημερινή_, Κυριακή, 26 Ιουνίου 2011​


----------



## Earion (Nov 9, 2014)

*Ο Κόρτο Μαλτέζε σε νέες περιπέτειες*







Είκοσι χρόνια μετά το θάνατο του δημιουργού του, του Ούγκο Πρατ, ένα νέο άλμπουμ του Κόρτο Μαλτέζε ανατίθεται στο δίδυμο των Ισπανών Κανάλες και Πεγεχέρο (Canales/Pellejero). Οι νέοι δημιουργοί θα ξαναβρούν άραγε τον ξεχωριστό εκείνο δεσμό που ένωνε τον Ιταλό μαέστρο των κόμικ με τον ήρωά του, με το περίφημο σκουλαρίκι στο αφτί; Η απάντηση θα δοθεί τον Οκτώβριο του 2015.

Ο ρομαντικός ναυτικός, που ξεπήδησε από τη φαντασία του Ούγκο Πρατ και έγινε αρχετυπική εικόνα των κόμικ, ξεκινά άλλη μια φορά τα θαλασσινά του ταξίδια. «Δεν με σοκάρει η ιδέα ότι μια μέρα θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ξαναπιάσει τον Κόρτο Μαλτέζε», είχε δηλώσει ο Ούγκο Πρατ στις συνεντεύξεις που έδωσε για το βιβλίο του Ντομινίκ Πετιφώ _Η άλλη πλευρά του Κόρτο _(Dominique Petitfaux _De l'autre Côté de Corto_). Μετά από είκοσι χρόνια απουσίας το ισπανικό δίδυμο των Χουάν Ντίας Κανάλες και Ρουμπέν Παγεχέρο ξαναδίνει ζωή στον ήρωα, μέσα από ένα νέο άλμπουμ που θα κυκλοφορήσει τον Οκτώβριο του 2015.

Πηγή: Le Figaro


----------

